# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Bike Mailorder Anmeldung???

## Cube Downhill Biker

Hallo,muss man seine Adresse angeben wenn man sich beim Bike-Mailorder anmeldet?

----------


## mavic-es

hi, wenn du dich "anmeldest", dann schon! kannst aber auch als "gast" bestellen, da werden deine daten nicht weiterhin gespeichert! greez

----------


## suicidedownhill

seine adresse muss man ntürlich trotzdem angeben, geht ja schlecht ohne!

----------


## mavic-es

yeah....das setzt der klare menschenverstand vorraus....ich wollt's nur nicht schreiben :Big Grin:

----------


## suicidedownhill

man will es nicht glauben, aber es gibt immer wieder leute, die das nicht verstehen/wissen. Dem wollte ich bloß vorbeugen

----------

